# Tempestade Tropical BRET (Atlântico 2011 #AL02)



## MSantos (18 Jul 2011 às 00:58)

Formou-se a segunda tempestade tropical da época no Atlântico, deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC para este sistema:



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 172352
> TCPAT2
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2011 às 13:07)

Aspecto bastante pobre esta manhã


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2011 às 16:38)

Vince disse:


> Aspecto bastante pobre esta manhã



Sim, defacto BRET está com um aspecto muito enfraquecido, e as previsões indicam que deverá continuar a enfraquecer à medida que se desloca para Nordeste, sem nunca se aproximar da costa do EUA. 

BRET apresenta convecção desviada para sul do seu centro o que indica que está a passar dificuldades:


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2011 às 18:19)

A tempestade BRET continua a subsistir no Atlântico sem grandes alterações de intensidade, O NHC prevê um enfraquecimento do sistema

BRET encontra-se entre a costa dos EUA e a as Bermudas. A convecção mais profunda continua a subsistir a Sul do centro:


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2011 às 18:43)

A caminhada do BRET no Atlântico está a chegar ao fim... Ultimo aviso do NHC para este sistema:



> ZCZC MIATCPAT2 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------

